# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  WILD 1st attempt - ears popping is this normal?

## isthisit

Hi guys.

I tried my first WILD last night with great results! Although I didn't lucid dream, I did enter what I am guessing is SP - my body was suddenly overcome by an intense wave feeling, my head roared and my ears popped like I was underwater. I tried to remain calm but after about 30 seconds of this crazy sensation where I felt some strong tingling / vibrations and waves, I woke up. 

My questions are:

Is it ok that my ears popped? I don't want to do damage to my brain :S

Was this SP? It was REALLY intense and felt as if I'd suddenly crossed to a parallel universe. I couldn't see anything but blackness though.

How can I go from this state, into a lucid dream? Someone suggested rolling over, which I didn't remember to do. Last time this happened I 'pulled' myself away from my physical body into a lucid dream, but had bad vision and loud noise in my ears, as well as a lot of difficulty moving. 

Thanks in advance!

I'm going to try again tonight.  :smiley:

----------


## Iapetos

Hmm check your ears, because I don't think it had to do with the attempt, unless it was a dream.

Remember there are two sides PHYSICAL - NONPHYSICAL

When you feel INTENSE strange sensations your probably already dreaming.
Get out of your bed! Stop waiting in your head. LOL  ::lol::

----------


## isthisit

> Hmm check your ears, because I don't think it had to do with the attempt, unless it was a dream.
> 
> Remember there are two sides PHYSICAL - NONPHYSICAL
> 
> When you feel INTENSE strange sensations your probably already dreaming.
> Get out of your bed! Stop waiting in your head. LOL



Oh! When I get the insense sensations I kind of don't move in case I wake up! 

And.. my ears are pretty fine day to day. I'm slightly hard of hearing but this is due to ear damage from loud noise, and not a problem with my ears. I never have ear problems like popping in usual daytime.

----------


## Iapetos

> Oh! When I get the insense sensations I kind of don't move in case I wake up! 
> 
> And.. my ears are pretty fine day to day. I'm slightly hard of hearing but this is due to ear damage from loud noise, and not a problem with my ears. I never have ear problems like popping in usual daytime.



Yeah I know what you mean, I used to think the same. Not move to prevent myself from waking up but you know what? It's better to risk it!
You got to risk it to get the biscuit  ::D:

----------


## Robot_Butler

Your innear ear vibrates when you enter REM.  It is similar to how your eyes twitch around.  It is common to hear rushing sounds, humming, loud pops or bangs, metallic grating noises... all sorts of stuff.  Don't worry.  You can't hurt yourself by falling asleep.

----------


## kizedek

Hey Isthisit,

I experienced the exact same thing you did! 

I have not had a lucid dream yet, but...

My first WILD attempt (2 nights ago) I lost consciousness for few seconds (it felt like), then all of a sudden it came back. I could only see blackness but there was this *almighty* vibrating (and oddly very warm??) sound. The vibrating sound was accompanied by a very loud and very confident voice "dictating" something too me (I was too excited to remember what he was saying). I realized I was lucid dreaming, or at least about to start lucid dreaming, and then suddenly woke up (big adrenaline rush!).

My second attempt (last night) I lost consciousness but then gained it back a little quicker than the previous night. I know it was quicker because the popping increases in frequency the deeper you go, and decreases as you wake up. This time the vibrating noise was slower, slow enough to clearly hear each "pop" that made up the vibrating. At first I could hear it increasing in frequency almost like it had momentum. 

The excitement again was too much and I started to wake up, but as I did, the popping slowed right down to clearly distinct pops until finally it stopped and I woke up.

The pops were very loud and clear. It almost didn't seem like it was coming from my ears.

Anyway, just thought it was cool to see someone else had the exact same experience I did (because I thought it was quite strange at the time).

----------

